# Phidippus audax (Bold Jumping Spider) Life History



## DrJ (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm looking for a life history on Phidippus audax.  Please share if you know of a good one.  I've been having trouble locating one.

Thanks!


----------



## Fyreflye (Nov 7, 2010)

What do you mean by 'life history?'  In my mind, i'm picturing a wrinkled old jumper, turning the pages of a worn out photo book and telling stories of his past to his grand-slings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrJ (Nov 7, 2010)

LOL!  That cracked me up!  

A life history is basically an article written on the life of a certain species.  Range, habitat, survival strategies, reproduction, etc.  Though I can find all this, I'm just looking for an article on it.


----------



## Malhavoc's (Nov 9, 2010)

have you tried the audobon for north american spiders? they have most of the general spiders like jumpers covered.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zonbonzovi (Nov 9, 2010)

http://www.jumping-spiders.com/

You'll probably have to dig around a bit, but I've found this site to be very helpful when looking for detailed references.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrJ (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's a piece I just put together.  Please feel free to make comments on it, edit it, etc.  Especially if there are mistakes!

Enjoy:



> INTRODUCTION
> 
> Phidippus audax, also known as the Bold Jumping Spider, is commonly described as being curious and intelligent, with a lot of athletic potential.  Obtaining an adult size of 13-20mm, these spiders are known to jump lengths up to 50 times their size.
> 
> ...


----------



## captmarga (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks for this info.  I just picked up one of these... a big fat one.. at the farm this weekend. Do the males hook out?  This one I swear has little tibial hooks like a T.  I thought I'd try and feed him a bit, since the weather has turned nasty.  Those green fangs are awesome. 

He never jumped, but did throw a threat pose, but it was also in the forties at the farm.  Wonder if he was just too cold. 

Marga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## captmarga (Feb 21, 2011)

Update on my little P. audax, the Goblin.  HE is a SHE, and she's sitting on a little yellow eggsac.  Well, hanging on it, as she's webbed it to the lid of her enclosure.  Now, how long do I have before I have to take her and her cube full of little goblins outside and set the tiny little buggers free? 

Marga

Reactions: Like 1


----------

